# Can glass scratches be safely removed?



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Is there a way to remove scratches from the tank face glass? Or Is it just better to just leave said alone?


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

I know there are some glass scrtch removal kits out there, in mater of fact I used one once, my suggestion is if you can make it work leave well enough alone, these kits are expensive and IMO are difficult to use if you have never done this before, especially if it is a deep scratch.

I would just leave it alone.

Chad


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

WELL...... I happen to be working on getting rid of my own aquarium scratches...... :roll: 
There is a product called cerium oxide (cheap like $10) it can even be bought at some auto supply shops for polishing windshields. I'm using an 8" random orbit car polisher which seems to work well. 
If you can feel the scratch with your fingernail you probably won't be able to get rid of it but you may be able to reduce it.

My warning to you! this is a lot of work and I mean a LOT OF WORK. I'm a perfectionist (or I have OCD or maybe just plain crazy :dancing: ) which is the only reason I haven't given up.

Good luck :thumb:

Ben


----------



## mikeandannie (Jun 4, 2008)

if you do go the route of using a buffer just be careful to not run the buffer at to fast of RPM's it will create a swirl marks, there is such thing as swirl remover but why take an extra step, if it was me i would try some 3m rubbing compound and rub the scratch with my finger and a micro fiber cloth, i used to buff cars for a living and i would very far and few take a buffer to a window glass, but if you do buff the glass with the polisher run the rpm's as low as they go especially if its your first time....and like said above if you can feel it with the tip of your finger nail you will probably have a really hard time getting it to disappear..


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I've had no problems with swirl marks probably because the glass is such a hard surface. 
I keep wishing my polisher would go faster. In fact what am I doing on here I should be polishing :?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

BenHugs said:


> I've had no problems with swirl marks probably because the glass is such a hard surface.
> I keep wishing my polisher would go faster. In fact what am I doing on here I should be polishing :?


Don't be surprised to see a distortion in the glass in place of the scratch. I've seen buffed scratches before that are erased but an obvious indent causes the fish and decor to contract and expand when change your point of view. For the amount of work involved, the scratch is often the lesser of two evils.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Joea I'm really hoping I don't get any distortion. I am using a 8" random orbit polisher and I'm polishing the whole surface which is why it's taking so Darn long.


----------

